# A new forum for installers?



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if dbstalk would launch a new forum just for installers only?? I was talking to another installer that posts alot on this board and he was all for having a board for installers so they could communicate and post about installs or problems on installs...anyone else be up for this??

Thanks


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

That sounds good to me. I am not an installer but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.

Seriously that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

mikemorin said:


> Hey I was wondering if dbstalk would launch a new forum just for installers only?? I was talking to another installer that posts alot on this board and he was all for having a board for installers so they could communicate and post about installs or problems on installs...anyone else be up for this??
> 
> Thanks


I'm all for it!!! :icon_cool


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yah

A place to spout off about good and bad installs.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

And who gets to figure out who gets access and who doesn't. And how do you determine who is real and who is an imposter. An open forum wouldn't serve a real purpose. Anyone can claim to be an installer.. And there are some who just think they are installers.. Great Idea.. But sounds pretty hard to police to me..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If a forum were created it would be more along the lines of a forum for discussing installations than one for a people group. In general, DBSTalk is divided int sections by topic (what is talked about) not who is talking.

I'm not sure I have seen the critical mass to need a forum for "Installation Issues" but if we had one it would likely be the place to go to complain about one's installation/installer as well as discuss how anyone installing a dish, including regular joe customers, could do a better job.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

skyviewmark1 said:


> And who gets to figure out who gets access and who doesn't. And how do you determine who is real and who is an imposter. An open forum wouldn't serve a real purpose. Anyone can claim to be an installer.. And there are some who just think they are installers.. Great Idea.. But sounds pretty hard to police to me..


Tech ID number or company id


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> Yah
> 
> A place to spout off about good and bad installs.


And to keep crap like this out of my PM box. This was sent to me from my question about SD locals. I install for a living, of course I know how to lie about an address. I get sent on wild goose chases all the time because the customer doesn't have the correct address.

_if you are willing to lie about where you live, you can get the minneapolis locals with no difficulty. i sell a guide on ebay that describes how and why this works and what you need to do to make it happen:

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...id=gethdlocals

the guide is geared towards hd locals but it would work for minneapolis sd locals too. if you are interested in this or want to ask any questions, send me email: g***@gmail.com_


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you get spam PMs please forward them to a moderator so we can take care of the problem user.


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

dartonviper said:


> Tech ID number or company id


I am for it,why not.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think it's a great idea - at least worth a try. Professional installers and those
of us who do, or have done our own installs would benefit from each others'
knowledge. Here's a suggestion for a name - I'm sure you have other ideas.

*"Installers' Help Line - Tips, Tricks & Answers to Your Installation Questions"*

I might even be persuaded to reveal my secret of making a satellite finder out
of three easily available items costing less than $10 from Wal-Mart., and how I
mounted three dishes on one pole when an experienced installer said it couldn't
be done.

Yes, I know this is strange talk from a cable boy, but I've been there, done that.

~~~~~~~

Also, it would probably be a good idea to move this thread to "Forum Support"
where discussion of the possibility of a new forum is more appropriate.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

So, How many here are actually installers for a living or part time? Not self installers or for friends and family.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> Also, it would probably be a good idea to move this thread to "Forum Support" where discussion of the possibility of a new forum is more appropriate.


So moved.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is not something we really need at this time. Installation questions, discussion and support can be done very easily in the appropriate forums (Dish Network, DirecTV) without opening a entirely new forum. Besides, we tried this a few years ago and the forum basically died a quick death.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hmmmm. I think a forum for installer could be beneficial. At least it would be nice to have one spot where installation tips and best practices could be posted. Even though it's getting a little tough for me to climb a 30' ladder, I still like to do my own maintenance work whenever I can. Gives me a excuse to get away from my wife's "honey do" list.

John


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> And who gets to figure out who gets access and who doesn't. And how do you determine who is real and who is an imposter. An open forum wouldn't serve a real purpose. Anyone can claim to be an installer.. And there are some who just think they are installers.. Great Idea.. But sounds pretty hard to police to me..


SBCA heh.


----------

